

GPhone Emulator: Try out the gPhone yourself - thenextweb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/10/06/g1-emulator-try-out-the-googlephone-yourself/

======
davidw
Would be neat if it were a real emulator, but it's just sort of a hacked up
flash application.

~~~
thenextweb
Yeah, but it does give you a sense of what it will look like so it is better
than nothing...

------
joop
The browser doesn't work. Is the only and most interesting part of the whole
device. Ugh...

